# replacing lower breather hose(s)



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

on the replace perished breather hose journey. 225 BAM.
have done some around the TIP (including it)

the lower ones need doing too.
#11 and #2 in this pic.
replacement is a one piece for both.









I can see the single use clips but getting at the bit that needs to be pried to release them is going to be very difficult.
are there any other bits that I can remove that will make access easier?
obviously all the engine panel/trims are off already (was tracking a coolant leak - turned out to be temp sensor housing)


----------



## neil6534 (Sep 13, 2018)

some say remove the alternator - for me with a 180 engine I found it easier removing the inlet manifold - tricky for me as had to remove the wiring loom which meant I had to removve the drivers side light unit which meant removing the bumper


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

neil6534 said:


> some say remove the alternator - for me with a 180 engine I found it easier removing the inlet manifold - tricky for me as had to remove the wiring loom which meant I had to removve the drivers side light unit which meant removing the bumper


thanks (I think?)
not the answer I was looking for


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

on a 225, you can remove all the PCV pipework under the inlet manifold, with it still on - you need to remove the bracket and the dipstick (expect the yellow tube to break unless it is newish) you have to be careful removing the oil filter PCV 90 degree pipe) it has an easy to remove clip, but the bakelite (I think) swells and breaks apart and you dont want that in the sump, lots of the oiley pipes fall to pieces. you can of course just simplify it with a couple of connectors and 19m ID silicon hoses.


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

StuartDB said:


> on a 225, you can remove all the PCV pipework under the inlet manifold, with it still on - you need to remove the bracket and the dipstick (expect the yellow tube to break unless it is newish) you have to be careful removing the oil filter PCV 90 degree pipe) it has an easy to remove clip, but the bakelite (I think) swells and breaks apart and you dont want that in the sump, lots of the oiley pipes fall to pieces. you can of course just simplify it with a couple of connectors and 19m ID silicon hoses.


that's a better answer  thanks.
had the bracket off and dipstick tube out (& replaced) a few years ago when I did the thermostat so hopefully won't bust.
didn't take much notice of the pipework at the time so will take those bits off and have another look.

maybe I won't have to remove the oil filter pipe? 
Don't think I had to when I did the thermostat tho it was mentioned by some.


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

All the pipes can be reached, just remove the metal panel keeping the dipstick in place and the dipstick itself. It isn't the greatest of access but is doable. Bear in mind that once you replace a section of pipe the heated and pressurised air that was leaking out of it will be flowing into the other pipes so you might find them going the same way after, what was ok might start leaking after a few months and you will be back down there replacing other sections of them.


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

thanks Yashin.
took off the dipstick shields and the tube too.
access not great but as you said doable. lost some skin in the process.
had a good look around and gave everything a good yank but rest of pipework seems ok (for now)
just awaiting the lower breather pipe to arrive for reassembly.
(ccolant leak seems fixed and ready to roll, I hope)


----------



## Kenich (Sep 22, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> on a 225, you can remove all the PCV pipework under the inlet manifold, with it still on - you need to remove the bracket and the dipstick (expect the yellow tube to break unless it is newish) you have to be careful removing the oil filter PCV 90 degree pipe) it has an easy to remove clip, but the bakelite (I think) swells and breaks apart and you dont want that in the sump, lots of the oiley pipes fall to pieces.


I done it this way the other month. I would imagine removing the inlet manifold would make it 10x easier, however it wasn't necessary for me.

I ended up replacing all hoses under the inlet with silicone parts, fancy clamps and new valves. All apart from the 90deg oil filter hose which was an OE one with new o-ring. My fingers


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Yashin said:


> &#8230; [snip] ....
> Bear in mind that once you replace a section of pipe the heated and pressurised air that was leaking out of it will be flowing into the other pipes so you might find them going the same way after, what was ok might start leaking after a few months and you will be back down there replacing other sections of them.


yep. probably.
have replaced the lower breather and everything seems ok except I have a lumpy idle now.
so I guess there is another leak down there in the bowels.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking to do these myself, where did you get the parts from, Audi or elsewhere?

Do you have a list of part numbers as not on that diagram, seen them on similar one, but have they been updated?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I ordered the under inlet manifold and additional vac system parts yesterday from TPS:

Suction jet pump - 058133753D - £26.13
PVC pipe repair kit x2 - 6N0698998 - £2.32 each
PRV - 06A129101D - £27.12
Crankcase breather tube - 06A103213F - £29.53
O ring - N90467301 - £5.11
Retainer clip - 037121142A - £0.84
Breather hose - 06A103213AK - £47.07

I also ordered the 034 Motorsport's PCV valve and housing and other Forge hoses to swap everything out in one go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenich (Sep 22, 2018)

I ordered mine from MTC motorsport. If you go to their shop and search 225 / TT your find them all.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTC-AUDI-S3- ... :rk:2f:0


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Kenich said:


> I ordered mine from MTC motorsport. If you go to their shop and search 225 / TT your find them all.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTC-AUDI-S3- ... :rk:2f:0


that's the one I just installed.
I couldn't see any other lower ones on epay, tho going by one of his messages they do have them.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Good to know on the parts numbers etc...

Is there a 'how to' or easy way to access the lower hoses?

I can get to and have done the upper ones near the Tip no problem before, but those look a pain, pics would be appreciated...


----------



## cryptopsy (Jul 11, 2017)

Make sure you do all of the PCV and not just the broken ones. They're made of the same stuff and have aged the same amount of time.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Im just ordering these parts finally and looking at what I have or rather dont have, and looking at the diagram & my car im missing hose (4) but that doesnt seem to be for a BAM, is that right?

And if it is, where does it go?

But what does the Valve (8) attach to if it isnt?


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi guys - I've been reading the above post and have got to replace the exact same lower breather pipes. My mechanic took off the plate and dip stick holder and two of my pipes are split. We've looked everywhere but can't find the right pipe set (we've already decided we are going to replace them all). Unfortunately the above links don't work anymore - can anyone point me in the right direction please ??

All the sets I look for, that are compatible with my car, are wrong. Mine is a 2003 1.8 225 BAM engine. One of my split hoses is a little elbow pipe but the compatible kits don't have this elbow piece. The kit that does, is supposedly not for my car. My mechanic told me to look for the pvc breather hoses kit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Michw, Not silicone but these are the hoses.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201786764620
2nd look.** double check as they may not fit**
Hoggy.


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy - that's the exact set I found. I sent the link to my mechanic and he said it's wrong. I've been back again and he took the engine apart again and showed me - this is the wrong elbow hose. The part number on the hose is 06a1337836. But this part shouldn't fit me car. And any sets with this part aren't compatible too. We are both really confused - it just doesn't make any sense.
This is the part he says we need in the kit
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291949650714


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

*EDIT:*Just been sorting out the parts I need and realised I jumped the gun on this one. I need to replace some of the parts under the intake manifold: https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 133026/#25










One of mine is starting to split, so it's a job i've got to do at some point in the near future

Wak kindly shared with me the parts he uses when replacing these pipes (see photo below).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh wow - thank you so much, that's awesome. Just forwarded it my mechanic and he said that it. So I'll order all those parts tomorrow. Thank you again.

I'm thinking I might buy the intercooler hose kit too and replace the whole lot at the same time - all the hoses are all going to be the same age. I don't suppose you have any links or suggestions for the others ??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Michw said:


> Oh wow - thank you so much, that's awesome. Just forwarded it my mechanic and he said that it. So I'll order all those parts tomorrow. Thank you again.
> 
> I'm thinking I might buy the intercooler hose kit too and replace the whole lot at the same time - all the hoses are all going to be the same age. I don't suppose you have any links or suggestions for the others ??


Just been ordering parts this morning, including the parts I need for this repair. It seems that 6N0698998 (pvc pipe repair kit) is no longer available (tried my local dealer and TPS), so will need to source the 12mm silicon hose plus 22mm clips separately.

I can't advise about the intercooler pipework i'm afraid, I'll leave that to someone else


----------



## classexa (Jun 7, 2020)

Is there a good quality breather hose kit for the AJQ engine? Gonna store the car in the garage over the winter and thinking of replacing this


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

hutters said:


> Just been ordering parts this morning, including the parts I need for this repair. It seems that 6N0698998 (pvc pipe repair kit) is no longer available (tried my local dealer and TPS), so will need to source the 12mm silicon hose plus 22mm clips separately.


Hi there again - I got your message but can't reply to it, being a newbie.

I popped into Audi to get the price for the genuine parts and double check they are right for my car. When ever I put my reg in a parts site, it keeps saying the part numbers are not compatible with my car despite being in my engine already and it was bugging me. Interestingly Audi couldn't bring up my car details either with the reg, they had to use the chassis number.

He did give me a different parts diagram when I showed him the image from above, he said this was what I needed. The 9 parts listed come to £164 if I buy genuine parts. How does that compare to the parts you've purchased ??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Michw said:


> Hi there again - I got your message but can't reply to it, being a newbie.
> 
> I popped into Audi to get the price for the genuine parts and double check they are right for my car. When ever I put my reg in a parts site, it keeps saying the part numbers are not compatible with my car despite being in my engine already and it was bugging me. Interestingly Audi couldn't bring up my car details either with the reg, they had to use the chassis number.
> 
> He did give me a different parts diagram when I showed him the image from above, he said this was what I needed. The 9 parts listed come to £164 if I buy genuine parts. How does that compare to the parts you've purchased ??


So far I've ordered:
- 058133753D suction jet pump (#20 in the parts diagram)
- 06A103633B (dipstick tube, just in case breaks)
- Forge FMTTUHOSE (for the U-shaped hose near #26)
- Forge FMTTBH set (#19,#22 & #24)
- hose clips for all that
- 034 motorsports billet pcv (replaces the OEM one that fits into #22)

That's totalled about £165. I just need to source some pipe for the "repair" kit so probably another £10 ish to add.

The Forge hoses were about £60 and the billet was £51, so those 2 account for most of the cost. I have since found that Creation Motorsport have replacement hoses at half the price of Forge (https://creationsmotorsport.com/bam-amk ... ather.html and https://creationsmotorsport.com/brake-v ... m-amk.html).

I'm taking the opportunity to replace it with parts that hopefully won't fail again.

Did they give you a breakdown of the parts - I'd be interested to know what #25 (06A 133 789 VAG Hose, air supply) costs - I assume it is all one part? I was thinking of replacing the whole thing rather than just using a repair kit (that's where I have a split already).


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

hutters said:


> So far I've ordered:
> - 058133753D suction jet pump (#20 in the parts diagram)
> - 06A103633B (dipstick tube, just in case breaks)
> - Forge FMTTUHOSE (for the U-shaped hose near #26)
> ...


Oh wow - £165 so far !!!

For all the parts in that circled area, the parts and prices break down is;

A06A 133 789 N/STK Hose £79.19
A06A 133 783 AS N/STK Hose £5.00
AN 102 019 01 N/STK Clip £1.50
A058 133 753 D N/STK Pump £29.84
AN 102 018 01 01F4A Clip £1.30
AN 102 018 01 01F4A Clip £1.30
A06A 133 783 BA N/STK Hose £7.58
AN 101 976 01 N/STK Hose Clamp £1.09
A06A 133 783 AT N/STK Hose £9.83

Including VAT the whole lot is £163.96 from the Milton Keynes Audi dealer.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Michw said:


> Oh wow - £165 so far !!!
> 
> For all the parts in that circled area, the parts and prices break down is;
> 
> ...


But the £165 is pretty much it in total and £50 of it is the billet, which is not included with yours as far as I can see? So like for like would be about £125 including some repair pipe.

Thanks for the parts list, that's useful, might just be able to source the single split hose for mine.


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

Whats a billet ??


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Top tip if you're repacing those hoses.
Get in there with some engine degreaser and give the whole area under the intake a thorough cleaning... If its anything like mine it was absolutely caked in oily sludge residue


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Top tip if you're repacing those hoses.
> Get in there with some engine degreaser and give the whole area under the intake a thorough cleaning... If its anything like mine it was absolutely caked in oily sludge residue


Bought 20 Litres of the stuff with my last order - it was really gunky. I didn't realise how much gunk, sludge and dirt could get inside the engine.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Michw said:


> Whats a billet ??


this https://creationsmotorsport.com/vw-golf ... l0098.html
a bit cheaper than the 034 one


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Michw said:


> Whats a billet ??


It's this valve that replaces the plastic OEM one apparently 

https://www.awesomegti.com/034motorspor ... 1-8t-2-7t/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

davebowk said:


> Michw said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a billet ??
> ...


Hmm, I see a theme here with Creation Motorsport - half the price of elsewhere...useful to know for future reference!


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

hutters said:


> davebowk said:
> 
> 
> > Michw said:
> ...


I won't buy from Forge, 034 and a couple of other places because they are overpriced. Ikon on ebay are the cheapest at the moment but getting low on stock.


----------



## Michw (Sep 27, 2020)

hutters said:


> But the £165 is pretty much it in total and £50 of it is the billet, which is not included with yours as far as I can see? So like for like would be about £125 including some repair pipe.
> 
> Thanks for the parts list, that's useful, might just be able to source the single split hose for mine.


Hello again Hutters.

Thank you for all your help. I've just finished ordering all the parts.

I bought the 2 expensive bigger bit from a guy on ebay, went for a reputable seller rather than the cheapest so they cost me £90. I bought the rest of the bits from Audi in Milton Keynes - including a new billet and an inlet manifold gasket, they charged me £60 including VAT. So spent £150 on all the parts. Dreading the labour side of this job [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Michw said:


> Hello again Hutters.
> 
> Thank you for all your help. I've just finished ordering all the parts.
> 
> I bought the 2 expensive bigger bit from a guy on ebay, went for a reputable seller rather than the cheapest so they cost me £90. I bought the rest of the bits from Audi in Milton Keynes - including a new billet and an inlet manifold gasket, they charged me £60 including VAT. So spent £150 on all the parts. Dreading the labour side of this job [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Good luck with it, hopefully just a couple of hours for your mechanic! I'm planning to have a go myself, so it will probably take me considerably longer. MOT to get through tomorrow first!


----------

